# Were in belfast is best to buy good products?



## ITS MEE PB77 (Aug 30, 2010)

THANKS FOR LOOKIN ANY ADVISE ON WERE TO BUY WAXES SHAMPOO ETC I HAVE THE USUAL REPS (CONCEPT, ELITE AND AUTOGLM) CALL INTO ME BUT I WOULD LIKE TO BUY THE HIGH END STUFF SO MANY PEOPLE RATE ON HERE HELP WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED OR EVEN ANY GOOD WEBSITES THAT DELIVER CHEERS:detailer:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

motor sport and spares in ballymena have some good dodo juice and some smartwax stuff about them but it might be a bit out of your way. www.i4detailing.co.uk is the site that i usually use for bits and pieces i cant get over here


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

Have you tried pro-car in Carryduff, Street Racer in Bangor or if you want to travel a bit Reflection Perfection in Enniskillen are fantastic?


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

East Antrim Motor Factors in Carrickfurgus stock all bulk megs and acy order any of the range in. Procar worth a shout also,based in Carryduff and good for 3M. Failing that Monza Car Care have supplied me for a while,fast delivery and good value.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Davy in procar has a fantastic range in at the moment. Great guy to deal with aswell.


----------



## adam91 (Mar 17, 2009)

Another thumbs up for Davey in Pro Car.
Has a good stock at the moment and like David said; Great lad to deal with


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

If I recall correctly Davey will also try to match Internet prices as well.


----------



## ITS MEE PB77 (Aug 30, 2010)

*Thanks to all the ni guys*

THANKS FOR THE ADVISE ON WERE TO BUY LOCAL OUT THIS WEEKEND TO SPEND SOME MONEY LOL CHEERS :thumb:


----------

